# Electric socket/cigarette lighter, Vents and more??



## dyson (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok - Probably a few simple ones for all of you Burstner owners  ;

1. What are the 'cigarette lighter' type sockets for - slimmer than the ones we have in cars?? (can I make use of these)

2. There are two brown plastic vents set in the base of the forward facing rear bench seats - what do they do?? (not taking about the grey blowers for the heating system)

3. When we hooked up at home today the 230v light showed on the panel above the door - we still had to flick on the 12v rocker switch in order to use anything though (lighting, pump etc) - is this correct?

4. Cleaned out the fresh water tank today - all taps flushed through
and quite a bit of loose debris emerged (limescale) - how many times should I flush the whole system through, bearing in mind the MH has hardly been used in 5 years? (used milton for the second flush)

Still wading through the Instruction Manual and still enjoying every minute of it 8O 

many thanks for any help/advice you are able to give


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

non-specific to Burstners for 1, 3 and 4, 
so

1) I think they are the Hella connectors - I have one in my Pilote - you can get a converter from accessory shops - see here - and look at their Adaptit-5 under electrical. This has a "female" socket for the normal cigarette lighter connector.

3)the light sounds like the comfirmation that the mains hook up is on. Yes. you would need to switch on the 12v to get everything working.

4) sounds like you've done the right thing there - maybe a weak solution of descaler? Perhaps somebody else who has used it could comment on this - it may damage the plastics etc if too strong?

enjoy!


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Hope your getting to know your new van, in answer to your questions

1. What are the 'cigarette lighter' type sockets for - slimmer than the ones we have in cars?? (can I make use of these)

*Mike is correct, buy an adaptor and use as normal*

2. There are two brown plastic vents set in the base of the forward facing rear bench seats - what do they do?? (not taking about the grey blowers for the heating system)

*Not sure as we dont have any such vent, but they may allow air circulation into a cupoard to prevent damp etc*

3. When we hooked up at home today the 230v light showed on the panel above the door - we still had to flick on the 12v rocker switch in order to use anything though (lighting, pump etc) - is this correct?

*Yes this is correct, it isolates all your systems apart from your fridge and heating (possibly another few things) so that you do not flatten your batts when not on EHU or to prevent you running things when on EHU by accident such as when not used for a couple of weeks* 
4. Cleaned out the fresh water tank today - all taps flushed through 
and quite a bit of loose debris emerged (limescale) - how many times should I flush the whole system through, bearing in mind the MH has hardly been used in 5 years? (used milton for the second flush)

We have flushed ours 3 times in 3 years, ensure that you do the fresh tank, draw water through the hot and cold taps and into the waste tank. Leave for a few hours and repeat. Take the van for a drive with about half full tanks to allow it to slosh around. I alway flush through with fresh a couple of times afterwards.

Last time I did this I used a product by Trauma which did a good job of removing all the scale. I also unscrewed all the tap heads and shower head to prevent them collecting the scale. Drain the cold and hot systems by the drain valves

Hope this is of help

Andy


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Previous post correct. Socket is a Euro type Hella one that many 12v accessories will have this type of plug on.Adapters can be bought at Caravan/Camping/Motorhome shops.

You can try ordinary household bleach in tank .Use a dilute solution and make sure its flushed out several times afterwards.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Take care if your water heater fills from the fresh water tank that you use a product that will not damage the inside of the water heater. Truma recommend white vinegar and give good instructions for de-scaling the boiler in their manual ( available as a free download from their website).

Is the water heater/space heater in the underseat area you mention ? If so the vents are for general air ventilation around the boiler.

G

Edit: If you're having scale problems then you might also like to wipe the black flap at the bottom of the cassette toilet with a cloth soaked in white vinegar. It will show white if it needs doing. Once done it is much easier to slide when you flush loo and there is less chance of it sticking and needing more exepnsive maintenance.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

The vents may be a heater that is run off the engine hot water, we have a 747 and there is a switch with a fan symbol off in the centre and high and low to either side.

Andy


----------



## dyson (Mar 22, 2011)

Many thanks for your replies, much appreciated


----------

